# Snoopy Grips!!



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=191884906245

I would so get these but...ummm...well if I gotta tell ya...


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks more like a ladies'adult novelty accessory.  Jest sayin',lmfao! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2016)

I wonder if those will fit on my doggy pooper scooper. I really do need a new handle grip. lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Looks more like a ladies'adult novelty accessory.  Jest sayin',lmfao!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Yah, those are a pretty poor image of Snoopy.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

Well if I had to guess which part of snoopy these were depicting I don't think I would guess correctly......unreal


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2016)

Are the pink ones seat post covers?


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 6, 2016)

I dated a girl once that had a dresser drawer full of those Snoopy grips


----------



## XBPete (Jun 7, 2016)

Put these on your bike and choose your own bathroom!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 7, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> I dated a girl once that had a dresser drawer full of those Snoopy grips



Sounds like a keeper! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2016)

Are batteries included?


----------

